# Mr Olympia thread 2014



## hermie07 (Sep 16, 2008)

It's nearly that time of year again so I wanna get this thread underway. Has anyone seen any training vids leading up to this years event as they have been very sp**** compared to recent years. If anyone has any links please post them up in this thread. Also is flex lewis doing the open or 212?


----------



## BetterThanYou (Oct 3, 2012)

not hugely interested but Dana looks good :laugh:


----------



## Goodfella (Jul 11, 2012)

hermie07 said:


> It's nearly that time of year again so I wanna get this thread underway. Has anyone seen any training vids leading up to this years event as they have been very sp**** compared to recent years. If anyone has any links please post them up in this thread. Also is flex lewis doing the open or 212?


Flex is doing the 212, plans to take 2015 off and go into open in 2016 but did say hasnt ruled out doing 212 again after this years Mr O.

Training coverage has been ****e lol odd video on MD but flex has 2 minute clips as usual.

Only thing interesting I've seen in the lead up is Dexter looking MUCH bigger than normal.





Unreal physique


----------



## Adz (Jan 29, 2008)

Dana does look fantastic.

Seen a few pics of Phil training but not showing much, been posting pics of his diet on Instagram too.


----------



## 1manarmy (Apr 22, 2012)

Itl be the same top two but this year I care more about 3rd to 6th I think rammy will be up there tbh.


----------



## hermie07 (Sep 16, 2008)

Really annoying that the last few years there has been less training vids leading up to the event. I remember a few years back you could always watch near enough every competitor each week leading up to it. Anyone know why it's changed?


----------



## Kazza61 (Jun 14, 2008)

Goodfella said:


> Flex is doing the 212, plans to take 2015 off and go into open in 2016 but did say hasnt ruled out doing 212 again after this years Mr O.
> 
> Training coverage has been ****e lol odd video on MD but flex has 2 minute clips as usual.
> 
> ...


Incredible! Wouldn't it be something if Dexter stepped back in to the spotlight and took it again! Tbh though, I think he has a mountain to climb and Phil likely stays number one with the real battle between Wolf and Kai.


----------



## Goodfella (Jul 11, 2012)

Kazza61 said:


> Incredible! Wouldn't it be something if Dexter stepped back in to the spotlight and took it again! Tbh though, I think he has a mountain to climb and Phil likely stays number one with the real battle between Wolf and Kai.


I prefer Dexter's physique over Wolf/Kai! But can't see it happening.

My predictions

1 Heath

2 Kai

3 Wolf

4 Dexter

5 Rhoden

6 Ramy


----------



## gb666 (Mar 14, 2006)

Much prefer yesteryears physiques. More class in a lot of ways.


----------



## Venom (Feb 17, 2014)

Well obviously Heath will win followed by Kai. Others are uncertain.


----------



## DC1 (May 5, 2014)

Dexter looking unreal there.

Think Phil may take it but would like to see Kai win.

Ramy will be the one to beat in the future imo.


----------



## Wallace86 (Jan 20, 2013)

I think this years top 6 at the Mr.O will be

1-Kai

2-Heath

3-Martinez

4-Ramy

5-Warren

6-Wolf

Be awsome if Kai gets it this year, Big Ramy is looking awsome and he has a good coach, Martinez is making a good comback i think he should place well...


----------



## eezy1 (Dec 14, 2010)

need build up to the biggest BB show of the year man. we get fcuk all these days


----------



## Mark2021 (Apr 13, 2012)

Ripping it up said:


> I think this years top 6 at the Mr.O will be
> 
> 1-Kai
> 
> ...


No way vic is getting 3rd. Not even top 5.


----------



## Mark2021 (Apr 13, 2012)

DC1 said:


> Dexter looking unreal there.
> 
> Think Phil may take it but would like to see Kai win.
> 
> Ramy will be the one to beat in the future imo.


I agree. Ramy will slowly climb the rankings and when he gets the win he will hold it for a while!


----------



## Wallace86 (Jan 20, 2013)

Mark2021 said:


> No way vic is getting 3rd. Not even top 5.


Never no ma man, think he's looking really awesome this year, just my thoughts tho ha.


----------



## Mark2021 (Apr 13, 2012)

Ripping it up said:


> Never no ma man, think he's looking really awesome this year, just my thoughts tho ha.


Everyone has there opinion bud. I just think the best Vic was a few years ago and that boats sailed.

Top 5 is gonna be an awesome fight though!


----------



## BetterThanYou (Oct 3, 2012)

Goodfella said:


> I prefer Dexter's physique over Wolf/Kai! But can't see it happening.
> 
> My predictions
> 
> ...


First 3 places the same as last year, next 3 huh hard to say exactly, we'll see in what order, but that's going to be an interesting show to watch :thumbup1:

1 Heath !

2 Kai !

3 Wolf !

4 Dexter ?

5 Rhoden ?

6 Ramy ?


----------



## BetterThanYou (Oct 3, 2012)

Mark2021 said:


> Everyone has there opinion bud. I just think the best Vic was a few years ago and that boats sailed.
> 
> Top 5 is gonna be an awesome fight though!


yep 2007 vs 2014, not the same anymore


----------



## LeVzi (Nov 18, 2013)

1 - Heath

2 - Wolf

3 - Greene

4 - Rhoden

5 - Ramy

My top 5.


----------



## Goodfella (Jul 11, 2012)

BetterThanYou said:


> yep 2007 vs 2014, not the same anymore


Think Vic might sneak in 6th if Ramy is off!

Would be awesome to see Ramy fully peeled, not happened yet and would be good to see if he has more detail and sepearation fully shredded.

Could see him pushing Dexter/Wolf if his condition is on!


----------



## Goodfella (Jul 11, 2012)

Mark2021 said:


> Everyone has there opinion bud. I just think the best Vic was a few years ago and that boats sailed.
> 
> Top 5 is gonna be an awesome fight though!


He's definitely down on size from his glory days especially in the legs.

Vic is loved by the "higher ups" in the IFBB though so wouldnt suprise me if he gets a few places higher than he should.


----------



## 38945 (Nov 23, 2013)

Vics spell inside until his visa was sorted out set him back a fair bit, lost so much size. He is nearly back to where he was but doubt he will ever surpass his previous best now.

I'm predicting Heath, Kai, Wolf, Ramy, Rhoden and not sure who will take 6th tbh, will be close between a few.

Kai looked phenomenal last year but the powers that be wont ever let him win it.


----------



## Goodfella (Jul 11, 2012)

RS86 said:


> Vics spell inside until his visa was sorted out set him back a fair bit, lost so much size. He is nearly back to where he was but doubt he will ever surpass his previous best now.
> 
> I'm predicting Heath, Kai, Wolf, Ramy, Rhoden and not sure who will take 6th tbh, will be close between a few.
> 
> Kai looked phenomenal last year but the powers that be wont ever let him win it.


Always think Kai comes in a tad too heavy...

Think if he sacrificed a bit of fullness and came in stupid shredded it would be real interesting!!!


----------



## 38945 (Nov 23, 2013)

Goodfella said:


> Always think Kai comes in a tad too heavy...
> 
> Think if he sacrificed a bit of fullness and came in stupid shredded it would be real interesting!!!


 He has managed to come in with a smaller looking waist the past 2 years and without the distended gut so who knows, could nail it this year. Still wouldn't be given 1st though due to politics.


----------



## Goodfella (Jul 11, 2012)

RS86 said:


> He has managed to come in with a smaller looking waist the past 2 years and without the distended gut so who knows, could nail it this year. Still wouldn't be given 1st though due to politics.


Oh god yeah know what you mean will never get first too many fruit antics :lol:


----------



## BetterThanYou (Oct 3, 2012)

LeVzi said:


> 1 - Heath
> 
> 2 - Wolf
> 
> ...


I like it :thumbup1: Kai.. no traps, odd looking lower back, gut, where Wolf is looking pretty good, but then again not the 2nd place good.. in my opinion eh


----------



## defdaz (Nov 11, 2007)

1. Phil

2. Dex

3. Ramy

4. Greene

5. Wolf

You read it here first! :lol:


----------



## defdaz (Nov 11, 2007)

BetterThanYou said:


> I like it :thumbup1: Kai.. no traps, odd looking lower back, gut, where Wolf is looking pretty good, but then again not the 2nd place good.. in my opinion eh


Agree on Kai, poor structure. He's done well to mask his flaws though, got to give him credit for that.


----------



## MF88 (Jul 1, 2012)

Greene

Heath

Wolf


----------



## DORIAN (Feb 8, 2011)

RS86 said:


> Vics spell inside until his visa was sorted out set him back a fair bit, lost so much size. He is nearly back to where he was but doubt he will ever surpass his previous best now.
> 
> I'm predicting Heath, Kai, Wolf, Ramy, Rhoden and not sure who will take 6th tbh, will be close between a few.
> 
> Kai looked phenomenal last year but the powers that be wont ever let him win it.


Why would they not want kai to win?


----------



## 38945 (Nov 23, 2013)

DORIAN said:


> Why would they not want kai to win?


 His past and the perceived damage it would do to IFBBs image.


----------



## funkdocta (May 29, 2013)

Phil

Wolf

Kai

Rammy

Rhoden

Dexter


----------



## BetterThanYou (Oct 3, 2012)

MF88 said:


> Greene
> 
> Heath
> 
> Wolf


no way in hell, for Kai to win Heat would have to turn up on stage looking like this


----------



## 00alawre (Feb 23, 2014)

Anyone got any links to pics/vids of Kai's recent form?


----------



## Cam93 (May 20, 2010)

heath

greene

dexter

wolf

Rhoden

Vic

i'll actully put £100 on that being the top 5 sub Vic.

rammy will be lucky to break top 7 - big, sure but poor proportions and nowhere near aesthetic and legs never conditioned enough


----------



## Marmed (Sep 2, 2014)

Lots of interesting predictions. Here's mine.

Phil

Wolf

Kai

Vic

Dexter


----------



## sauliuhas (Dec 29, 2008)

Phil

Kai

Wolf

Rammy-dexter

Rhoden


----------



## laurie g (Nov 28, 2008)

RS86 said:


> His past and the perceived damage it would do to IFBBs image.


I agree with that- jut watch generation Iron- he is laid out as the drak horse loner type guy/ weirdo painting pictures of himself and his slightly strange ramblings. He is no ambassador for the sport. Olympians need to be politicians now, they represent an enourmous amount of money so they need to be the diplomatic proffesional face of bodybuilding. Kai has an incredible Pysique no doubt- but the guys a weirdo.


----------



## Goodfella (Jul 11, 2012)

laurie g said:


> I agree with that- jut watch generation Iron- he is laid out as the drak horse loner type guy/ weirdo painting pictures of himself and his slightly strange ramblings. He is no ambassador for the sport. Olympians need to be politicians now, they represent an enourmous amount of money so they need to be the diplomatic proffesional face of bodybuilding. Kai has an incredible Pysique no doubt- but the guys a weirdo.


His guest posings are fcuking weird lol different than the usual yes but weird!!


----------



## Davyy (Jan 10, 2012)

I find Kai extremely interesting, not weird.. maybe a bit odd.

I'd love Kai to win it, but certain Phil will.


----------



## DORIAN (Feb 8, 2011)

RS86 said:


> His past and the perceived damage it would do to IFBBs image.


Yeah seen gen iron. I liked him more after that. Felt sorry for him he was abandoned

by his mam. No wonder he is messed up. Id love it if he won it struck me

that bodybuilding was all he had in the whole world. And to be Mr O

would settle his mind as to stick 2 fingers up to all those

that wernt there/mistreat him


----------



## 38945 (Nov 23, 2013)

DORIAN said:


> Yeah seen gen iron. I liked him more after that. Felt sorry for him he was abandoned
> 
> by his mam. No wonder he is messed up. Id love it if he won it struck me
> 
> ...


 This along with his adult industry exploits are what will hold him back IMO.

Guy has such a good physique too, back thickness is absurd and his legs are excellent.


----------



## Mark2021 (Apr 13, 2012)

Right guys. Here's a scenario.

Say phil Heath somehow got injured and couldn't compete in the O.

Who wins?

Greene or wolf?


----------



## 38945 (Nov 23, 2013)

Mark2021 said:


> Right guys. Here's a scenario.
> 
> Say phil Heath somehow got injured and couldn't compete in the O.
> 
> ...


 I would absolutely love to see this. Would put my theory to the test. Maybe they would give it to Rhoden, Kai 2nd, Wolfe 3rd.


----------



## DORIAN (Feb 8, 2011)

RS86 said:


> This along with his adult industry exploits are what will hold him back IMO.
> 
> Guy has such a good physique too, back thickness is absurd and his legs are excellent.


Adult industry! Lol was he a porn star?


----------



## Mark2021 (Apr 13, 2012)

RS86 said:


> I would absolutely love to see this. Would put my theory to the test. Maybe they would give it to Rhoden, Kai 2nd, Wolfe 3rd.


Would be very interesting lol


----------



## Mark2021 (Apr 13, 2012)

DORIAN said:


> Adult industry! Lol was he a porn star?


Google Kai Greene fvcks a grapefruit :lol:


----------



## 38945 (Nov 23, 2013)

DORIAN said:


> Adult industry! Lol was he a porn star?


 https://www.google.co.uk/search?q=kai+greene+grapefruit&biw=688&bih=1119&tbm=isch&tbo=u&source=univ&sa=X&ei=28AIVIPZL4LZOcv6gbgI&ved=0CCMQsAQ


----------



## MF88 (Jul 1, 2012)

http://www.flexonline.com/videos/training/kai-greene-trains-5-weeks-2014-olympia


----------



## eezy1 (Dec 14, 2010)

what date is the olympia starting?


----------



## Mark2021 (Apr 13, 2012)

Skip to 9:50

http://musculardevelopment.com/videos-md-tv/gear-tv/13514-gear-tv-live-episode-3-muscular-development.html#.VAnD8JK9KK0

Very interesting point.


----------



## Goodfella (Jul 11, 2012)

Mark2021 said:


> Right guys. Here's a scenario.
> 
> Say phil Heath somehow got injured and couldn't compete in the O.
> 
> ...


I think they'd have to give it Kai, he's far far far more complete than wolf and outmasses rhoden!

Saying that if Dexter comes in at his all time best with the extra mass he seems to have gained he could get the nod!


----------



## Wheyman (Sep 6, 2011)

BetterThanYou said:


> not hugely interested but Dana looks good :laugh:


the problem I have with Dana and her husband is they claim natural, I smell total bs could be wrong


----------



## ryda (May 31, 2010)

Wheyman said:


> the problem I have with Dana and her husband is they claim natural, I smell total bs could be wrong


About 2 years back should would of got away with that haha but not now!!!


----------



## BetterThanYou (Oct 3, 2012)

ryda said:


> About 2 years back should would of got away with that haha but not now!!!


her voice and face are still the same, so at least shes not overdoing it lol


----------



## Big ape (May 5, 2011)

shes got better delts then most of the mens physique


----------



## ryda (May 31, 2010)

Big ape said:


> shes got better delts then most of the mens physique


And legs lol


----------



## BetterThanYou (Oct 3, 2012)

Big ape said:


> shes got better delts then most of the mens physique





ryda said:


> And legs lol


haha I'm not into it, but I would love her to slap me and call me her little bitch :laugh:


----------



## Big ape (May 5, 2011)

BetterThanYou said:


> haha I'm not into it, but I would love her to slap me and call me her little bitch :laugh:


i just wanna lick whey hey of them delt striations


----------



## ryda (May 31, 2010)

BetterThanYou said:


> haha I'm not into it, but I would love her to slap me and call me her little bitch :laugh:


Hahaha best you can hope for is your mrs being a big fan of hers abit like mine, maybe one day she'll look abit like her lol


----------



## Wheyman (Sep 6, 2011)

BetterThanYou said:


> her voice and face are still the same, so at least shes not overdoing it lol


I met her and then heard her chatting in private backstage at bodypower and her language would make a sailor blush.


----------



## C.Hill (Nov 21, 2010)

Anyone that thinks Dana is natty is severely deluded loool love her physique though, quads abs and delts especially.


----------



## Davyy (Jan 10, 2012)

Anyone know where this can be streamed?


----------



## Mark2021 (Apr 13, 2012)

Davyy said:


> Anyone know where this can be streamed?


Bodybuilding.com will be streaming it


----------



## Fishheadsoup (Apr 15, 2013)

Can't see big ramy breaking the top 5 anytime soon. True he's massive, but he's totally out of proportion, especially his legs - calves. To be honest, because of all the politics and **** that go on, I can't see Ramy ever winning Mr O

I'd say Kie is Phil's only real competition, but I'd be surprised to see Kie win. Even if he has the better shape, because of the way he is, he seems to be a running joke in the Big O circle and there is no doubt you have a much harder chance of winning if you don't fit in. El-sonbaty is prime example of that, though with him it was his mouth.


----------



## Goodfella (Jul 11, 2012)

C.Hill said:


> Anyone that thinks Dana is natty is severely deluded loool love her physique though, quads abs and delts especially.


This!!

Think her quads aren't too good tbh, lack sweep 

Got stupid delts and abs tho lol


----------



## Ginger Ben (Oct 5, 2010)

Goodfella said:


> I think they'd have to give it Kai, he's far far far more complete than wolf and outmasses rhoden!
> 
> Saying that if Dexter comes in at his all time best with the extra mass he seems to have gained he could get the nod!


Wouldn't happen IMO. Olympia winner is the poster boy for bb'ing globally. Kai green is too oddball for that job IMO

Jay was ideal, Phil is ideal, Kai is odd


----------



## Goodfella (Jul 11, 2012)

Ginger Ben said:


> Wouldn't happen IMO. Olympia winner is the poster boy for bb'ing globally. Kai green is too oddball for that job IMO
> 
> Jay was ideal, Phil is ideal, Kai is odd


Get exactly where your coming from but Kai already is a huge ambassador for the sport and has a giant fan base!

This is all hypothetical though as Phil won't come in off and will walk it


----------



## Ginger Ben (Oct 5, 2010)

Goodfella said:


> Get exactly where your coming from but Kai already is a huge ambassador for the sport and has a giant fan base!
> 
> This is all hypothetical though as Phil won't come in off and will walk it


That's true but yeah I agree it's Phil's to lose this year


----------



## Goodfella (Jul 11, 2012)

Ginger Ben said:


> That's true but yeah I agree it's Phil's to lose this year


I reckon Dexter will be in the mix for top three this year!!


----------



## Ginger Ben (Oct 5, 2010)

Goodfella said:


> I reckon Dexter will be in the mix for top three this year!!


Number three spot seems the most competitive to me at the moment. No places are a given of course but hard to see Phil and Kai not first and second


----------



## Goodfella (Jul 11, 2012)

Ginger Ben said:


> Number three spot seems the most competitive to me at the moment. No places are a given of course but hard to see Phil and Kai not first and second


Reckon it'll be either dexter or wolf seeing though he won the arnold!

I think big ramy will disappoint a lot of people. Won't come in diced and end up around 6/7th.


----------



## Ginger Ben (Oct 5, 2010)

Keeks said:


> Danas just amazing, this is from last few days I think
> 
> View attachment 158349


Follow her on fb she's awesome IMO


----------



## Jas (Sep 23, 2010)

C.Hill said:


> Anyone that thinks Dana is natty is severely deluded loool love her physique though, quads abs and delts especially.


If anyone thinks this then its possibly because she has said it herself. Then again I remember Ronny Coleman saying something similar "i'm natural", he must have looked completely stupid to many who are on juice or know what it can do


----------



## C.Hill (Nov 21, 2010)

Jas said:


> If anyone thinks this then its possibly because she has said it herself. Then again I remember Ronny Coleman saying something similar "i'm natural", he must have looked completely stupid to many who are on juice or know what it can do


No way Ronnie used steroids!


----------



## gearchange (Mar 19, 2010)

C.Hill said:


> No way Ronnie used steroids!


Thats right mate,I remember him saying all the vials in his bag were herbal remedies for his asthma.Unfortunately they had a side effect of bloating him up,the same as most herbal oils do.


----------



## C.Hill (Nov 21, 2010)

gearchange said:


> Thats right mate,I remember him saying all the vials in his bag were herbal remedies for his asthma.Unfortunately they had a side effect of bloating him up,the same as most herbal oils do.


Ah phew had me worried! Slander!!


----------



## hermie07 (Sep 16, 2008)

Anyone got the live stream link that we can all watch it live on?


----------



## CodyMac (Jan 13, 2014)

hermie07 said:


> Anyone got the live stream link that we can all watch it live on?


Will be available on www.bodybuilding.com


----------



## Iron monkey (Sep 10, 2014)

What's people's top 5??

Heath

Greene

Ramy

Rhoden

Jackson


----------



## ryda (May 31, 2010)

Heath

Greene

Rhoden

Wolf

Rami


----------



## Adz (Jan 29, 2008)

Is this tonight or tomorrow night?


----------



## funkdocta (May 29, 2013)

Adz said:


> Is this tonight or tomorrow night?


Saturday from about 6.30pm uk time


----------



## Keeks (Oct 22, 2010)

The vid in this link is worth a watch if the link works

http://www.doyoueven.com/2014/09/intense-show-down-between-phil-heath-and-kai-greene-before-the-olympia-showdown/


----------



## RocoElBurn (May 31, 2010)

Watched the conference. I think Kai was a different type of geared up ...even Dexter Jackson said "I've never seen Kai talk so fast"


----------



## Davyy (Jan 10, 2012)

Kai came across even weirder than usual in that conference! Fair play to him though, Phil looked a bit 'scared' almost.

Who are the two presenters? The black guy is mahoosive.


----------



## 1manarmy (Apr 22, 2012)

dennis james is one of them! hes rammys coach. he was absolutely stacked.

top 5

heath

kai

wolf

jackson

rammy

rhoden in 6th


----------



## jimmy26 (Apr 1, 2009)

Davyy said:


> Kai came across even weirder than usual in that conference! Fair play to him though, Phil looked a bit 'scared' almost.
> 
> Who are the two presenters? The black guy is mahoosive.


Dennis James and Bob Chicerillo i believe?


----------



## Chelsea (Sep 19, 2009)

My top 5:

1. Phil Heath

2. Kai Greene

3. Dennis Wolf

4. Dexter Jackson

5. Shawn Rhoden


----------



## Chelsea (Sep 19, 2009)

Here's some pics of prejudging Kai looks HUGE but it's hard to see condition from pics.


----------



## MF88 (Jul 1, 2012)

Kai looks in so much better shape this year than any other, if he doesn't win this then it's BS.


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Chelsea said:


> My top 5:
> 
> 1. Phil Heath
> 
> ...


I'll go;

1. Phil

2. Wolf

3. Kai

4. Rhoden

5. Dexter


----------



## Goodfella (Jul 11, 2012)

Anyone watched the prejudging? Kai and Phil had to be pulled apart lol Kai was right up in Phil's face acting a nob tbh, he swung his hair into Phil's face, Phil then was posing closer and closer to kai they clashed and Kai went straight up to him face to face. Judges were proper shouting to calm them down then Kai had to be swapped with Wolf to separate them :lol:






Not best video but funny all the same lol

Phil doesn't look 100% nor does anyone tbh


----------



## MrGRoberts (Dec 30, 2013)

Kai Greene does my head in

Phil for the win


----------



## shaunmac (Aug 13, 2010)

Yer im not a fan of Kai tbh.

Phil is a bit big headed now but i still prefer him.

Kai was being a bit of a child at the conference, interupting phil when he was talking about his dad, little out of order really.

Then wouldnt admit he was wrong to write mr olympia on his 2013 application.

Phil to win!


----------



## Dark sim (May 18, 2013)

Kai will never win Olympia, when will ppl get this.

He does not have the aesthetics like Phil, or the taper like Phil.

Interesting to see Dexter coming in bigger, can't wait, and long overdue imo.


----------



## Marcus2014 (Mar 24, 2014)

Goodfella said:


> Anyone watched the prejudging? Kai and Phil had to be pulled apart lol Kai was right up in Phil's face acting a nob tbh, he swung his hair into Phil's face, Phil then was posing closer and closer to kai they clashed and Kai went straight up to him face to face. Judges were proper shouting to calm them down then Kai had to be swapped with Wolf to separate them :lol:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


From looking at that video kai doesn't stand a chance


----------



## Adz (Jan 29, 2008)

Phil looks so much better, Kai is bigger but not the same condition


----------



## BetterThanYou (Oct 3, 2012)

Marcus2014 said:


> From looking at that video kai doesn't stand a chance


yep, his gut is f huge!


----------



## mal (Dec 31, 2009)

its all getting a bit boring between these two....212 is where its at.


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Ramy and Wolf look better than Kai IMO


----------



## eezy1 (Dec 14, 2010)

gotta say kai`s looking the winner so far


----------



## eezy1 (Dec 14, 2010)

R0BLET said:


> Ramy and Wolf look better than Kai IMO
> 
> View attachment 158772
> 
> ...


post links to the same pose you mong :lol:


----------



## bicurl (May 7, 2009)

I watched this last night.. no one is really in outstanding condition like previous years.

Phils mid section is flat - Kai wins from the back as usual.

I prefer the wolf to be honest.


----------



## eezy1 (Dec 14, 2010)

why didnt we get streams on BB.com for this?


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

eezy1 said:


> post links to the same pose you mong :lol:


Screen shots mate from the videos on BB.com .Kai's gut is shocking.

They all should come in dryer today.


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

eezy1 said:


> why didnt we get streams on BB.com for this?


Here - http://streaming.bodybuilding.com/2014-olympia-webcast/?videoName=friday-night-mr-olympia-prejudging-individual-mandatories


----------



## rocky666 (Jul 9, 2009)

Worst Olympia lineup ive ever seen i reckon. Heath will win but not as good as last year KAI smooth dennis wolfe looks stringy. BIG RAMY if only he would of came in harder his legs are huge now. Dexter lost most of his size from 4 weeks back and legs smooth. Victor martinez was only one that looked improved to me. First time ever i cannot predict top 5. BIG RAMY could of got 2nd if he came in just abit harder. Its who fills out and hardens up for tonights show but very disappointing.


----------



## BaronSamedii (Aug 29, 2014)

Lol what are these words

Smooth

Stringy

What do they mean in regards to a bodybuilder

How can a 250 pound lump of muscle look stringy


----------



## B.I.G (Jun 23, 2011)

Kai looks the winner but won't win due to his past.

Same top 3 order as last year.


----------



## rocky666 (Jul 9, 2009)

BaronSamedii said:


> Lol what are these words
> 
> Smooth
> 
> ...


In dennis wolfes terms he looks flat to me. But he may fill out more by tonights show and look alot better


----------



## Jamieson (Jul 11, 2014)

B.I.G said:


> Kai looks the winner but won't win due to his past.
> 
> Same top 3 order as last year.


I totally agree with this.


----------



## cas (Jan 9, 2011)

I look better than this.


----------



## 31205 (Jan 16, 2013)

cas said:


> I look better than this.


yeah, he's obviously a monster but he doesn't look ultra shredded.


----------



## 31205 (Jan 16, 2013)

MrGRoberts said:


> Kai Greene does my head in
> 
> Phil for the win


the pair of em do my head in!

same old **** at the press conferences.

juan morel probs my favourite bber at moment.


----------



## cas (Jan 9, 2011)

sen said:


> yeah, he's obviously a monster but he doesn't look ultra shredded.


Phil looks awful, he looks more like a power lifter than a bodybuilder this year


----------



## 31205 (Jan 16, 2013)

cas said:


> Phil looks awful, he looks more like a power lifter than a bodybuilder this year


first time i ever bothered to watch olympia videos last year i was pretty shocked at how bad they looked. theire stomachs are massive. look ridiculous.


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Few pics...


----------



## cas (Jan 9, 2011)

I am watching the meet the Olympians now, the audio on this is Fvcking awful.....but it looks like Phil and kai are going to have a fist fight.lol


----------



## olliel (Jun 16, 2011)

If they did an overall winner flex would take it going by these pics


----------



## Chelsea (Sep 19, 2009)

Condition is not up to standard for any of the top guys really, even Phil was a little off but still in much better condition than Kai.

I seriously laugh at the people that think Kai will never win due to his past, people used to say that no 'non-weider' athlete could win the Olympia but plenty have including Ronnie!

Politics is a thing of the past, I can't remember ever looking at Kai thinking "he's beaten Phil", coz he hasn't, Phil is just born for this sport, Kai will only win when he improves and actually brings condition like he did in 2012, there was only 1 point between him and Phil then but since then Kai has gone backwards as far as condition is concerned.

Phil will win.


----------



## cas (Jan 9, 2011)

Kai was looking watery but he was improving loads over the duration of the show, Phil's gut has lost points for me....it was a shame they couldn't stand Phil and kai next to each other on the last call out


----------



## eezy1 (Dec 14, 2010)

what time do we get the streams tonight lads?


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

eezy1 said:


> what time do we get the streams tonight lads?


6.30 I think mate


----------



## eezy1 (Dec 14, 2010)

R0BLET said:


> 6.30 I think mate


is that 6:30 our time mate? or their time? i dont wanna see the results from post i wanna catch it live if poss


----------



## BettySwallocks (Aug 1, 2012)

eezy1 said:


> is that 6:30 our time mate? or their time? i dont wanna see the results from post i wanna catch it live if poss


Its about 2 in the morning over here, im pi55ed off about it, had my whole night planned out to watch it and then someone informed me of the time difference lol.


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

eezy1 said:


> is that 6:30 our time mate? or their time? i dont wanna see the results from post i wanna catch it live if poss


Their time I believe mate, 8 hours behind us.


----------



## eezy1 (Dec 14, 2010)

R0BLET said:


> Their time I believe mate, 8 hours behind us.


ffs lol


----------



## Guest (Sep 20, 2014)

When are bodybuilding.com going to start it. Its just the prejudge video at the moment still ??? Sm I in the cotrect place to see it ????


----------



## dtlv (Jul 24, 2009)

Was fun watching the prejudging last night. Phil didn't look quite as good as last year but he still looks better than Kai. Kai started the prejudging a little watery but that cleared up, but although he has lots of size and a great back (excluding traps) and has a couple of mandatory poses he looks great in, he doesn't look complete to me - he looks like he's put together with a bunch of good bodyparts from different people. Last night I think he suffered in the transitions between poses compared to Heath - Heath looked proportionate all the time even when not directly hitting a pose whereas Kai didn't.

Kai's 'hungry and angry' attitude towards Heath am sure is a deliberate tactic to try to throw Heath off but it's kind of backfiring a bit I think because in the line ups Kai seemed so focused on getting in Heath's way that he wasn't putting all into what he was doing with holding himself properly. It might also distract the judges.

I also enjoyed the Ms Olympia - Iris Kyle getting her 10th Ms O was pretty special, but I think, just like last year, Alina Popa was so close, and to me had better proportions. Oksana was awesome for the fitness Ms Olympia too.

All subjective I know but it's kind of fun becoming an armchair judge for the Olympia weekend


----------



## Dannyg81 (Mar 17, 2013)

Anyone know where you can stream/watch this online?!


----------



## Guest (Sep 20, 2014)

Dannyg81 said:


> Anyone know where you can stream/watch this online?!


Bodybuilding.com mate. No one's coming up with definate time though ???

Pleas not 2am ???


----------



## MF88 (Jul 1, 2012)

http://streaming.bodybuilding.com/2014-olympia-webcast/

38 minutes to go. Kai for the win (hopefully) but I think Wolf might nick it.


----------



## Fishheadsoup (Apr 15, 2013)

Tbh I'm more looking forward to next year's, as Flex has said he will be moving to the open comp from the 212. Obviously his size/height will be a factor, but his conditioning destroys Phil's imo


----------



## 38945 (Nov 23, 2013)

Fishheadsoup said:


> Tbh I'm more looking forward to next year's, as Flex has said he will be moving to the open comp from the 212. Obviously his size/height will be a factor, but his conditioning destroys Phil's imo


 I thought he was going to take a year out after his final 212 this year and come back 2016 open.


----------



## Fishheadsoup (Apr 15, 2013)

RS86 said:


> I thought he was going to take a year out after his final 212 this year and come back 2016 open.


Yeah that might be the case mate...I know he said this was his last one at 212 before moving into the open, just presumed it would be the following year.

Makes sense him taking a year out though as he's obviously going to add on a good few pounds


----------



## Big Brother (Aug 14, 2014)




----------



## simonf888 (Aug 4, 2014)

Woah! Dana looks fantastic.


----------



## cas (Jan 9, 2011)

So who won then?


----------



## Benchbum (Apr 20, 2011)

Flex took 212 Dana second in physic


----------



## Smokey13 (Jul 29, 2013)

Phil heath 1st! Kai 2nd Shawn roden 3rd.


----------



## Fishheadsoup (Apr 15, 2013)

Phil won again, Kai second... Watched it and IMO Kai looked a lot better than Phil, I'd say his recent antics definately ****ed his chance...

Got my guess of Rammy coming in 7th  his legs are so out of proportion, he really needs to fix them


----------



## cas (Jan 9, 2011)

I will watch it after work


----------



## babyarm (Sep 4, 2013)

Fishheadsoup said:


> Phil won again, Kai second... Watched it and IMO Kai looked a lot better than Phil, I'd say his recent antics definately ****ed his chance...
> 
> Got my guess of Rammy coming in 7th  his legs are so out of proportion, he really needs to fix them


Think what happened at the press conference swayed it for Phil because Kai looked better imo.


----------



## hermie07 (Sep 16, 2008)

Kai should of won. Looked better than phil I think. Annoys me that they never pick him over phil because of off stage stuff. It should be judged on stage and that alone.


----------



## Adz (Jan 29, 2008)

I thought Phil was better, deserved it. In fact I thought Shawn was going to steal 3rd. Good to see Branch get top 6.


----------



## BetterThanYou (Oct 3, 2012)

Benchbum said:


> Flex took 212 Dana second in physic


Dana second :huh: need to google it now

edit: mm mm mm


----------



## MF88 (Jul 1, 2012)

I've gotta ask, something I've never understood. Why in the women's poses do they do that weird thing with their fingers?


----------



## Chelsea (Sep 19, 2009)

Phil wins again! Not surprised at all, Kai was soft again and Phil is just ridiculous.

4 straight wins, nice to see them shake hands at the end though.


----------



## ryda (May 31, 2010)

Stayed up all night watching it, I think phil just edged it slightly only by a tiny bit, he looked much better then he did in the pre-judging rhoden took 3rd like I predicted 4ths about right for wolf branch ****s on dexter when it comes to legs so he should of took 5th lol all you roelly and rami fans come off the hype!! There miles behind, don't let there big reputations fool you


----------



## ryda (May 31, 2010)

BetterThanYou said:


> Dana second :huh: need to google it now
> 
> edit: mm mm mm


My mrs shown me this woman it's about right she edged dana by quite abit I felt


----------



## MF88 (Jul 1, 2012)

Chelsea said:


> Phil wins again! Not surprised at all, Kai was soft again and Phil is just ridiculous.
> 
> 4 straight wins, nice to see them shake hands at the end though.
> 
> View attachment 158848


Phil looks fücking huge there.


----------



## cas (Jan 9, 2011)

Credit to branch, his stomach looks miles better this year!


----------



## cas (Jan 9, 2011)

Someone tell me how Shaun rodden has never won mr o

Imo he looks miles better than everyone there


----------



## IGotTekkers (Jun 6, 2012)

BetterThanYou said:


> not hugely interested but Dana looks good :laugh:


I bet her clit is like Mr beans nose.


----------



## Kazza61 (Jun 14, 2008)

MF88 said:


> I've gotta ask, something I've never understood. Why in the women's poses do they do that weird thing with their fingers?


Early on in the sport they were told not to do clenched fist double biceps as it was felt it copied the men and looked to masculine.


----------



## Chelsea (Sep 19, 2009)

MF88 said:


> Phil looks fücking huge there.


Yea mate far better the second night.

On another note:

Does anyone know what happened to David Henry? He wasn't in any of the first call outs for the 212? Did he just fck up?


----------



## Chelsea (Sep 19, 2009)

Chelsea said:


> Yea mate far better the second night.
> 
> On another note:
> 
> Does anyone know what happened to David Henry? He wasn't in any of the first call outs for the 212? Did he just fck up?


----------



## MF88 (Jul 1, 2012)

Kazza61 said:


> Early on in the sport they were told not to do clenched fist double biceps as it was felt it copied the men and looked to masculine.


Thanks for clearing that up mate.


----------



## cas (Jan 9, 2011)

Well I can see why Phil won, but he still has something going on with his mid section, it's getting blocky


----------



## xpower (Jul 28, 2009)




----------



## Chelsea (Sep 19, 2009)

Top ten of the men's open:


----------



## Chelsea (Sep 19, 2009)

cas said:


> Well I can see why Phil won, but he still has something going on with his mid section, it's getting blocky


Agree, something was off with Phil this time, seemed a little bloated and slightly worse condition than normal but still looked epic and far too good for Kai.


----------



## 31205 (Jan 16, 2013)

Phil did look loads better second night. Pretty amazing how much people's bodies can change in just one day.


----------



## cas (Jan 9, 2011)

Chelsea said:


> Agree, something was off with Phil this time, seemed a little bloated and slightly worse condition than normal but still looked epic and far too good for Kai.


The problem with kai is that he has all the best body parts in the world but he looks like he has been put together by Dr Frankenstein


----------



## Ginger Ben (Oct 5, 2010)

Given how lean they get how come they aren't all drawn in around the face?


----------



## Kazza61 (Jun 14, 2008)

cas said:


> The problem with kai is that he has all the best body parts in the world but he looks like he has been put together by Dr Frankenstein


You hit the nail on the head there!


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Ginger Ben said:


> Given how lean they get how come they aren't all drawn in around the face?


GH head lol

Like Theme Hospital patients Pmsl


----------



## megatron (Apr 21, 2004)

Ginger Ben said:


> Given how lean they get how come they aren't all drawn in around the face?


Most top amataur shows have better conditioned athletes than Mr O. They are not that lean really, better in the 212 league. Dennis had a bit of a drawn face but then he nailed his condition compared to the rest.


----------



## Wheyman (Sep 6, 2011)

cas said:


> The problem with kai is that he has all the best body parts in the world but he looks like he has been put together by Dr Frankenstein


Could not agree more


----------



## Major Eyeswater (Nov 2, 2013)

Ginger Ben said:


> Given how lean they get how come they aren't all drawn in around the face?


I was a big fan of the pro game in the late 1980's, and I notice that competitors now seldom show the freakily ripped conditioning that used to show up back then.


----------



## Major Eyeswater (Nov 2, 2013)

MF88 said:


> I've gotta ask, something I've never understood. Why in the women's poses do they do that weird thing with their fingers?


I love watching women do weird things with their fingers


----------



## ironman1985bcn (Mar 3, 2010)

cas said:


> The problem with kai is that he has all the best body parts in the world but he looks like he has been put together by Dr Frankenstein


Plus be in a paín in the **** With his random místic bullshait


----------



## Chelsea (Sep 19, 2009)

Interesting picture to compare Phil over the years he won:


----------



## Goodfella (Jul 11, 2012)

Chelsea said:


> Interesting picture to compare Phil over the years he won:
> 
> View attachment 158900


Condition in 2011 was insane!!!!!


----------



## Chelsea (Sep 19, 2009)

Goodfella said:


> Condition in 2011 was insane!!!!!


Agree! Absolutely crazy! I think the 2013 look was his best as he was bigger but still in wicked condition.


----------



## Goodfella (Jul 11, 2012)

Chelsea said:


> Agree! Absolutely crazy! I think the 2013 look was his best as he was bigger but still in wicked condition.


Alot fuller in 2013 compared to 2011 but like you say still sharp.

Started to feel his physqiue is "maxed out" tho tbh, not sure what over improvements he could make?

Not a knock on him as he is the best by a distance IMO, just needs to come in condition and he should have a few more sandows!!


----------



## Chelsea (Sep 19, 2009)

Goodfella said:


> Alot fuller in 2013 compared to 2011 but like you say still sharp.
> 
> Started to feel his physqiue is "maxed out" tho tbh, not sure what over improvements he could make?
> 
> Not a knock on him as he is the best by a distance IMO, just needs to come in condition and he should have a few more sandows!!


Couldn't agree more mate, seriously maxed out his physique, I think if he does try to get bigger his waist is going to suffer and it looks like it has already this year from some of the pictures.

You're right mate, if he comes in condition like 2011 or 2013 and full then I think even the best Kai can bring still wont beat him, he couldn't even beat him this year and Phil was quite clearly off during prejudging.


----------



## Goodfella (Jul 11, 2012)

Chelsea said:


> Couldn't agree more mate, seriously maxed out his physique, I think if he does try to get bigger his waist is going to suffer and it looks like it has already this year from some of the pictures.
> 
> You're right mate, if he comes in condition like 2011 or 2013 and full then I think even the best Kai can bring still wont beat him, he couldn't even beat him this year and Phil was quite clearly off during prejudging.


Its a shame he's a tad narrower than some of the other guys, if he had a slightly wider structure then I dont think he'd feel the need to get any bigger, he'd be nigh on perfect!!

If he pushes any further, the waist is gona expand like you said, already has very slight signs of the turtle gut going on haha.

Kai will never beat him, but if Ramy would lose ten pounds and suffer to get truly peeled then he could be in the mix.

Saying that even if he gets proper shredded not sure if Ramy is one of those guys who just doesnt have the detail that Phil posseses??


----------



## sean 162 (Sep 27, 2009)

Think both phil and Kai need to face the facts! We at UKM. Have our own Phil. @Chelsea.

And hes coming to fcuk shlt up! ...

At somepoint

Possibly ..

Ive gone off subject now but just really wanted to type that !


----------



## cas (Jan 9, 2011)

Chelsea said:


> Interesting picture to compare Phil over the years he won:
> 
> View attachment 158900


I can't stop laughing at his face in the 2014 picture haha


----------



## Big Kris (Aug 25, 2009)

Chelsea said:


> Interesting picture to compare Phil over the years he won:
> 
> View attachment 158900


was just going to post this pic

It shows he isnt trying as hard as he expects to win!

Kai was tighter round the mid section and back this year by far


----------



## T100 (Oct 8, 2011)

MF88 said:


> I've gotta ask, something I've never understood. Why in the women's poses do they do that weird thing with their fingers?


The judges felt that women clenching their fists was to masculine a pose so got them to change into something more feminine looking


----------



## Chelsea (Sep 19, 2009)

sean 162 said:


> Think both phil and Kai need to face the facts! We at UKM. Have our own Phil. @Chelsea.
> 
> And hes coming to fcuk shlt up! ...
> 
> ...


Best post ever


----------



## sean 162 (Sep 27, 2009)

Chelsea said:


> Best post ever


Why thank you sir .

I didnt even mean to stroke your ego either



Well maybe a little

But as phil said. Facts are facts


----------



## Dan9 (Jun 17, 2014)

Thought I'd post how I feel about this years olympia.

Phil was a clear winner again but I feel he didn't look as good as he did in 2011,2013. That just showed how off kai was from his usual self yet I can appreciate the 'different' look he seemed to go for. Rhoden deserved the 3rd spot over Wolf. I felt he just looked better as a whole, despite Wolf finally getting his condition nailed this past few years.

Kai is by far the biggest inspiration in BB for myself but I did feel he was out of line by interrupting Phil in the press conference even though I can understand how what Phil was saying had irritated him.

Juan Morel made me happy seeing him progress to get a top 10, even seeing how excited he was just to be on that stage showed how humble this man is. Feel he will just keep progressing as the years go on.

There, vented everything I had to say, have no one in person to speak to about this stuff so good to write it all down haha.


----------



## Dan9 (Jun 17, 2014)

Also, to add. Has anyone watched Heaths shoulder video from 'x' amount of weeks out from the olympia on YouTube?

I hate how he laughs, it's like he's completly changed his style for publicity. Am I the only one who felt awkward watching it. Like it's all just a show for the camera haha.


----------

